# For sale threads



## Soltydog (23 Feb 2009)

Is it possible for the For Sale threads to be locked once posted ? 
On other forums I have used this happens to stop 'dissagreements' over prices & descriptions etc


----------



## Shaun (23 Feb 2009)

Yes.

Consider it done.


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Feb 2009)

er, whilst I can see a certain logic in this argument, cannot it also be argued that allowing people to post also gives a vendor the opportunity to be told when he/she is massively overpricing something etc, or do we do it all by PMs?


----------



## Shaun (23 Feb 2009)

The thread isn't locked, the _post_ is.

Members have the ability to edit and delete their posts in most parts of the forum, however this allows people to change their classified ads after they've posted them.

I've now simply removed the _can edit own post_ feature for the classifieds.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Feb 2009)

aha, OK, I understand. The OP seemed to me to imply he wished the whole thread would be locked to prevent any discussion


----------



## HeartAttack (23 Feb 2009)

Would it be too much to ask if the thread that we all know we are talking about could be edited by the team to remove all the crap thats been posted, especially the posts from a certain someone who is intent in making himself look the idiot.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Dave5N (23 Feb 2009)

Bonj?


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Feb 2009)

lol, just had a look and found that thread....

indeed.....


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Feb 2009)

I still reckon, even more so now, that the OP wants entire threads locked and not just the first post.....


----------

